# Are all of the nice people who were banned now to be reinstated?



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Since the change of ownership would also appear to bring about a change of three of the four moderators are the nice helpful people who were banned for no other reason than having differing opinions to be invited back onto the forum not only making it a nicer place but also bringing a wealth of knowledge accumulated by them?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Id guess not as they have a nice shiney forum full of like minded people to use.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

But, surely is it not better to have a large cross section of opinion on the forum to get a better forum rather than have similar minded people just agreeing with one another?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

A change of scenary has been good for us all. 15,000 posts and counting over at **************** 🚀.

A few of us are smattered across various Discord channels that popped up over the last 2 years too. Some great positivity and engagement to be found there.

This pig has long been being fattened for slaughter, now it's sold and ready to go. Any remaining prowess stems from its search rankings not its active user base.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

People have always had differing opinions here, that's normal.

I don't think agreement/disagreement has been any different, just the way it was done in terms of factionalised groups targeting individuals & certain opinions.

Let everyone have their say as long is doesn't descend into character assassination.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, having just popped in for a mooch, it appears I've been unburdened from both admin and moderator roles and am now amongst the normal membership.

Tbh, I'm pleased in a way as life is pretty busy. Both with work and our 3 month old son

The Slayer is also on bottle duty 😁








So there you go. I'm mainly on Facebook now, when I get a sneeky chance 🙄😂


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I never really ever found out what happened with the great schism, other than LSOL getting banned and a load of behind the scenes stuff between mods. I'm still floating around between the 2 fora but I don't have much time any more as work are taking full advantage of people's fear of losing their job, so drinking coffee has taken precedence over exploring it. I miss the olden days, hated to see all the bitterness, and kinda lost motivation to participate when, at a moment's notice you could be accused of knowing the wrong people, seemingly by either side. Used to be a good vibe but now I hardly recognise any of the names (present company excepted).

I mainly look in here for the experimental and funky beans thread, and the other forum for LSOL. Of arguments, sides, ownership or mods I have no knowledge really. It's inevitable that people have different opinions, but ad hom stuff is a waste of life. Would be nice if things went back but tbh I read and learn whilst keeping quiet now.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Its water under the bridge now,

I just hope there's enough nutty coffee people for 3 uk coffee forums.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha you're right Jake, how many coffee obsessives can there be? BTW I am still happy with those Black Mirror scales I got from you. Hope you are well and keeping caffeinated in style!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It all went over my head to be honest. I registered with Talkcoffee but before I had the chance to post a certain gentleman sent me a private message asking what my views were on the ACS Leva in a semi threatening way?! So I thought "bugger that" and promptly left.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

S@lake_m - Similarly, I joined talkcoffee at the very beginning as I wanted to keep my LSOL membership. I was banned within minutes. There was no "feedback" on the banning message, but I chatted in private with one of the founders who explained to me the reasons why. It's not worth discussing. It reminds me of playground politics. I have moved on with my life since.

Life goes on I suppose, wherever it will be. I just wish we could all live in peace and harmoniously. After all, we all love coffee, and are here to share knowledge and experiences together.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Can't help but think of the TV series Red Dwarf and how the two factions went to war over whether the hats would be red or blue. It doesn't matter what the commodities are there will always be some difference which will slowly grow until it becomes seemingly greater than the things in common.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Havent really been around much, however dip in now and again, what seemed to dissapear when certain individuals were banned was the community events and get togethers. I loved attending the forum days organised by the chap, and really enjoyed meeting fellow coffee geeks, it would be great to have these events again but i think too much water may have passed under that bridge.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

EricC said:


> Since the change of ownership would also appear to bring about a change of three of the four moderators are the nice helpful people who were banned for no other reason than having differing opinions to be invited back onto the forum not only making it a nicer place but also bringing a wealth of knowledge accumulated by them?


 I'm a relatively new member, so not involved in any inter-forum feuds. When did this forum change ownership? *Ig**nore this part, have found the associated threads now.*

I am registered on talkcoffee as coffeechap mentioned it to me when I met him in person to buy my first coffee grinder. There seems to be some very knowledgeable people over there, just less people to chip in so a bit quieter. I've heard a lot about various coffee discord channels, how do you get into these? Cheers!


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi folks can anyone advise who is moderators on here now? I need to contact one of them if at all possible!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm not interested in sides or any of that but as with a lot of people, I've used the Talk Coffee forum since they started hosting the LSOL sub and I've found it to be great, lots of lovely people and the excellent aforementioned LSOL subscrition (Mystery light roast beans that we all discuss then fail to guess the origin of 😁).

I'm sorry to hear that @lake_m I'm not a mod or anything but I know when the forum first started there were a couple of people spamming accounts and putting up dodgy stuff, derailing threads, etc so I can only guess you got unfairly caught up in that. I totally understand if that was enough for you but I'm sure you'd be very welcome if you chose to pop over for a chat.

The same for anyone else who hasn't visited, come along, you're very welcome!

www.****************


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

J_Fo said:


> I'm not interested in sides or any of that but as with a lot of people, I've used the Talk Coffee forum since they started hosting the LSOL sub and I've found it to be great, lots of lovely people and the excellent aforementioned LSOL subscrition (Mystery light roast beans that we all discuss then fail to guess the origin of 😁).
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that @lake_m I'm not a mod or anything but I know when the forum first started there were a couple of people spamming accounts and putting up dodgy stuff, derailing threads, etc so I can only guess you got unfairly caught up in that. I totally understand if that was enough for you but I'm sure you'd be very welcome if you chose to pop over for a chat.
> 
> ...


 I very much second that.

After being banned from here for expressing an honest opinion regarding a product the mods were trying to push I was taken in by some lovely ex-members from here on a Discord before talkcoffee became a reality.

As has been mentioned the members who have now exited from here set up multiple accounts on TC under fake names with the aim to disrupt things. Luckily they got bored quickly and realised it was better just to all live in harmony.

Be a member of here, be a member of talkcoffee, the more the merrier. Join as many forums as you like and talk to nice people about coffee stuff.

(Formally TomHughes the 1st)


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

that went both ways, it got very childish with spam accounts. tbh i find very little interest in all 3 forums now


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

JahLaza said:


> Hi folks can anyone advise who is moderators on here now? I need to contact one of them if at all possible!


 https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/staff/

4 listed

@The Systemic Kid shows a last visited Sat so 48 hours ago-ish

@DavecUKShows as last visited 21 hours ago

@Rob666 last visited 1 hour ago

@TaitMod I think that was never used by Tait.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't care😎


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am not sure who is or is not doing moderation now. We as an advertiser certainly haven't been contacted by the new owners, not sure if it is the same with the mod team. I could be totally wrong but I think the new owners are a big company with many interests and may well not be particularly hands on in their approach.

Our ad expires shortly and having looked at their other forums I think their ads are served by google so I suspect we will only be an advertiser for another few days. We will still be around though. 😁


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@BlackCatCoffee https://*********************.com/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been away for a few weeks and look what I have missed (or not). It all seems a shame to me.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Life's too short for this kind of nonsense.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What have I missed?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

EricC said:


> Since the change of ownership would also appear to bring about a change of three of the four moderators are the nice helpful people who were banned for no other reason than having differing opinions to be invited back onto the forum not only making it a nicer place but also bringing a wealth of knowledge accumulated by them?


 I think a few of the people who were unfairly banned have spoken to the new owners to have the bans overturned so I think they'll be popping back in from time to time again.


----------



## PAVDAW (12 mo ago)

@cfukadmin

I second this, lots of users were unfairly banned. May be an idea to resurrect their accounts. People may then get the unbiased help they came here for.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

J_Fo said:


> I think a few of the people who were unfairly banned have spoken to the new owners to have the bans overturned so I think they'll be popping back in from time to time again.


 Hello 😁


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

J_Fo said:


> I think a few of the people who were unfairly banned have spoken to the new owners to have the bans overturned so I think they'll be popping back in from time to time again.


 Yep I have sent a message to @cfukadminwith a list of names for un-banning if they see fit.

Now that Dave and his gang of nasties have gone we can have a forum where discussion is encouraged (without censorship because negative reviews might hurt Daves pocket *cough*Osmio, Niche, ACS, Bella Barista *cough*. )

Welcome back everyone. And hello again to all the people who thought we were just being ignorant.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tomhughes2 said:


> Now that Dave and his gang of nasties have gone we can have a forum where discussion is encouraged (without censorship because negative reviews might hurt Daves pocket *cough*Osmio, Niche, ACS, Bella Barista *cough*. )


 I thought the title of this thread was about "nice" people, not embittered people. Can't you just move on?


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Daren said:


> Hello 😁


 Good to see you back Daren, have noticed other people back and posting, really nice to see


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Well Hello World!

I'd moved to the other place for the same reasons as others, but I'd kind of stopped visiting. Good to see this place back


----------



## Noeyedeer (11 mo ago)

MWJB said:


> I thought the title of this thread was about "nice" people, not embittered people. Can't you just move on?


 Sadly the coffee world seems to hold the biggest grudges on the planet, pathetic really.

But it will all boil down to money. Usually does.

Theres more than enough forums for people to go about their business


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Noeyedeer said:


> Sadly the coffee world seems to hold the biggest grudges on the planet, pathetic really.
> 
> But it will all boil down to money. Usually does.
> 
> Theres more than enough forums for people to go about their business


 One post and a bold one, must be a returner, welcome anyway, the more the merrier


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noeyedeer said:


> Sadly the coffee world seems to hold the biggest grudges on the planet, pathetic really.
> 
> But it will all boil down to money. Usually does.
> 
> Theres more than enough forums for people to go about their business


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

> 37 minutes ago, Mrboots2u said:


 🤣😂🤣 This made me spit out my Americano 😂🤣😂


----------



## ImNotDave (11 mo ago)

> 3 hours ago, Mrboots2u said:


 dammmm you got me


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Noeyedeer said:


> Sadly the coffee world seems to hold the biggest grudges on the planet, pathetic really.
> 
> *But it will all boil down to money. Usually does. *
> 
> Theres more than enough forums for people to go about their business


 Yes, you are right. 
Unfortunately it seems that sponsorship and money going into pockets made some people a little corrupt, power crazy and lash out at those wanting to have a rational discussion with ALL sides present.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tomhughes2 said:


> Yes, you are right.
> Unfortunately it seems that sponsorship and money going into pockets made some people a little corrupt, power crazy and lash out at those wanting to have a rational discussion with ALL sides present.


 Can we give this a rest and move on now


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

What happened here? It used to be a vibrant forum and judging by the threads I have seen it seems as if things have gone more than a little quiet.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dancing james said:


> What happened here? It used to be a vibrant forum and judging by the threads I have seen it seems as if things have gone more than a little quiet.


 A lot of water under the bridge happened, people are still here, happy to engage and happy to help. Others have moved on, it's the nature of forums


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

> On 08/02/2022 at 10:52, Mrboots2u said:


 Ha ha, never a truer word, although there are many daves


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Now that Dave and his gang of *nasties* have gone we can have a forum where discussion is encouraged (without censorship because negative reviews might hurt Daves pocket _cough*Osmio, Niche, ACS, Bella Barista *cough_. )


Sorry pal, i'm gonna have to correct you...the word you're looking for isn't "nasties" it should be "disciples" 😇

Good riddance to bad trash btw.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

Same ol' shît on most forums. You should see the state of Coffeesnobs over here in Australia.

A gaggle of blokes with nowt to do but create their own little dramas like a little middle aged online version of Neighbours... The main little clique all parroting the same lame advice to new users, swinging their coffee dicks like they are James Hoffmann. Absolute twats with far too much time on their hands.


----------

